# Underneath the arches



## bodgerbaz (4 Aug 2016)

I recently bought a load of Schwibbogen Vorlagen (arches templates) from a guy on ebay.de and set about cutting some out to give as Christmas presents. I stack-cut 4 sheets of 1.5 mm ply and the result gave me 2 complete arches for each pattern I chose.

Each pattern came in several sizes and the size I chose was approximately 360 x 170 mm.

The sides are approximately 25mm apart whilst the finishing touch is a micro LED wire loop powered by 2 x AA batteries (ebay.de again). I used a hot-glue gun to tack the wire loom in place and put a small piece of aluminium tape (thanks Lidl) behind each light as I noticed that on the mock-up the LEDs shone through the wood because it is so thin.

Anywho, I thought you might like to see what I've been up to.

Thanks for looking.

Barry


----------



## Claymore (4 Aug 2016)

WOW blimey Barry they are superb! how did you managed to make such fine cuts without them snapping off? they are lovely and like the LED idea (wonder if i can put led lights on my motorcycle Intarsias hmmmmm got me thinking now)

Cheers
Brian


----------



## bodgerbaz (4 Aug 2016)

Thank you for the kind comments Brian. Much appreciated.

I used a #3 reverse tooth blade and took my time. The candles, in particular, were challenging.






The LEDs are either 10 or 20 LEDs per loom, I chose 20. They were €19.90 for 5 sets with free shipping within Germany. If you can't find any in the UK, pm me and I can arrange to get some and ship 'em to you ;-)





Thanks again for the comments

Barry


----------



## scrimper (4 Aug 2016)

I think they are brilliant, I have a few of the patterns for some of these and planned to make some when I get time. They look superbly cut and are so effective with the illumination behind! 

100% top marks from me!


----------



## bodgerbaz (4 Aug 2016)

Thanks Martin ;-)


----------



## Aggrajag (4 Aug 2016)

This is exactly what got me into Scroll Sawing last year after I saw them in Bruges for LOTS of Euros and fancied making one myself despite never having made anything with wood in my life. If you search this forum for schwibbogen you'll see a couple or 3 of my efforts, although I took the design away from Xmas towards woodland and of course they are much simpler than yours as I was just starting out. I've not made one for ages, I get distracted by new projects, ideas and styles but I really ought to get ready for Xmas!

Yours are marvellous, well done, really good work.


----------



## bodgerbaz (4 Aug 2016)

Yours were what decided me to make some. I love seeing them at the Christmas Markets but having seen the ones you posted got me looking for patterns. So, thank YOU.

Barry


----------



## Alexam (4 Aug 2016)

That's really brilliant. Very well done. I've not seen these before and I can see why it would inspire someone to at least have a go. Are the patterns easy to find? Any pointers would be helpful and how easy is it to find the lighting in the UK please.

Malcolm


----------



## gilljc (4 Aug 2016)

Have fancied trying these for a few years now, and have even bought some patterns, but have always been put off by the need for lights . Is it difficult to wire them up? Remember I am just a woman...... Could you post a pic of the lights?
Been a bit in the doldrums this year, need something to inspire me


----------



## bodgerbaz (4 Aug 2016)

Gill, the lighting is very easy. Have a look at the picture I posted in reply to Brian. The LED lights I bought is a strip of very thin wire with a tiny bulb every 150mm or so. I tacked the strip with a few dobs of hot glue but tape would do. The end of the wire strip has a plastic holder which you insert 2 AA batteries which should last a long time.

The wire can be bent and looped to fit the design and is about the thickness of fuse wire (old school - pre circuit breakers) ha ha.

I'm sure it could be wired up via a transformer but batteries are good.


----------



## bodgerbaz (4 Aug 2016)

Alexam":pioy79rq said:


> That's really brilliant. Very well done. I've not seen these before and I can see why it would inspire someone to at least have a go. Are the patterns easy to find? Any pointers would be helpful and how easy is it to find the lighting in the UK please.
> 
> Malcolm



I'll send you some links tomorrow Malcolm.


----------



## Aggrajag (4 Aug 2016)

Me too please Bodge, I can't figure the German site even with Google translate and the US site is dreadful. 0/10 for useability!


----------



## Aggrajag (4 Aug 2016)

One more thing - 1.5mm seems to be ultra thin, does it hold together well? I've been making mine from 6.5mm and I'm wondering if I'm just making it hard for myself!


----------



## Buffalo Chas (4 Aug 2016)

They are absolutely stunning Barry. The detailing is superb and some of those cuts are so fine I don't know how you managed to keep them so sharp. I have great difficulty in Northern Ireland getting thin birch ply, but I finally managed to get some 3mm at a reasonable price. Do you think those designs would work as well in 3mm?

Thanks for posting the photos.

Charley.


----------



## bodgerbaz (5 Aug 2016)

Thank you for the lovely comments, it means a lot.

If anyone is after more information and lots of fabulous jaw-dropping examples, go into Google and type "*Schwibbogen Vorlage*" then select '*images*' you'll find a fantastic collection of arches.
Similarly, if you type the same thing into ebay.co.uk you'll get more pictures and patterns for sale.

Whilst in ebay.co.uk, if you type "*Micro LED light string wire*" you'll find similar lighting to what I bought over here.

This link shows an example similar to the type of lighting I found http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/20-400WARM-LE ... nne0I1sfIw but seems to give you a choice of battery, mains or USB.

Good luck and have fun ;-)

Barry


----------



## bodgerbaz (5 Aug 2016)

Aggrajag":218euafq said:


> Me too please Bodge, I can't figure the German site even with Google translate and the US site is dreadful. 0/10 for useability!



I use the Google browser all the time over here and, as my German is currently somewhat wanting, have it configured to automatically translate anything from German to English. Similarly I use Google Translate a great deal for odd passages or when I want to send something in German.

The Google browser 'usually' translates adequately to get the general gist but on occasions it just sits there and says "translating...." but never does.

Regarding the wood, yep its 1.5 mm so is really thin and allows me to stack-cut 4 sheets to give 2 complete arches for each cut. The patterns are sooo fine and delicate that I felt a thicker wood may have made it look too chunky and thus spoil the delicate effect. I'm pretty sure all the ones I've spotted at the German Christmas Markets look to be similarly thin.

Having said that, 3 mm would make the whole thing more rigid but I wouldn't go any thicker than that.


----------



## bodgerbaz (5 Aug 2016)

Buffalo Chas":b9kgxv60 said:


> They are absolutely stunning Barry. The detailing is superb and some of those cuts are so fine I don't know how you managed to keep them so sharp. I have great difficulty in Northern Ireland getting thin birch ply, but I finally managed to get some 3mm at a reasonable price. Do you think those designs would work as well in 3mm?
> 
> Thanks for posting the photos.
> 
> Charley.



Hi Charley,

I also have difficulty getting hold of thin ply. Before we left the UK to retire in Germany I ordered LOTS of thin ply and had it shipped over with our furniture 

In the past I have usually used an online company called Hobarts and have been pleased with the consistent quality and excellent packing. There minimum shipping rate is a tad pricey so if you use them make sure you make it a decent order to reduce the cost per sheet. I kept adding 5 - 10 sheets at a time until the shipping rate went up then worked out the maximum I could get at that rate ;-)

Here is a link if it helps https://hobarts.com/sheet-materials/woo ... 124_15_56/


----------



## NazNomad (5 Aug 2016)

bodgerbaz":jgny759w said:


> ... but on occasions it just sits there and says "translating...." but never does.



Akin to my brain when someone starts jabbering in Welsh to me.


----------



## gilljc (5 Aug 2016)

for better or worse, I have ordered a pack of (I think) 120 patterns via ebay.de. Google translate helps a bit, but fingers crossed I will find something in there to inspire me, so thanks for that


----------



## Aggrajag (5 Aug 2016)

gilljc":143prou8 said:


> for better or worse, I have ordered a pack of (I think) 120 patterns via ebay.de. Google translate helps a bit, but fingers crossed I will find something in there to inspire me, so thanks for that



DVD or download? If download can you please send me the Ebay link when you've proved it works


----------



## bodgerbaz (5 Aug 2016)

Aggrajag":2urwhoyu said:


> gilljc":2urwhoyu said:
> 
> 
> > for better or worse, I have ordered a pack of (I think) 120 patterns via ebay.de. Google translate helps a bit, but fingers crossed I will find something in there to inspire me, so thanks for that
> ...



I think you'll find they are paper patterns.


----------



## Aggrajag (5 Aug 2016)

That's a shame


----------



## bodgerbaz (5 Aug 2016)

I'm sorry you think its a shame. Downloaded and DVD patterns are usually only A4 in size.

Depending upon which patterns you buy from ebay will depend upon the size. The three arches that I cut each came in *8 different printed sizes* all wrapped in an dust-proof A4 polythene envelope. The largest pattern of the 8 sizes is approximately 720 mm x 275 mm (28" x 10.8"). I don't know about you but I can't print anything larger then A4.


----------



## Aggrajag (5 Aug 2016)

I had designed all my own patterns previously and have the advantage of owning an A3 printer. If they were on PDF they could be scaled to any size easily but I do see why they don't do it - it almost eliminates piracy.

I'll have another look but I'm scared of buying the wrong thing.


----------



## bodgerbaz (5 Aug 2016)

Aggrajag":3pg1kkur said:


> I had designed all my own patterns previously and have the advantage of owning an A3 printer. If they were on PDF they could be scaled to any size easily but I do see why they don't do it - it almost eliminates piracy.
> 
> I'll have another look but I'm scared of buying the wrong thing.



That's fair enough. This is the forest one that I cut if it helps? http://www.ebay.de/itm/Schwibbogen-Vorl ... KE:SHOWI

You can see the 8 sizes that it comes in and may be worth a punt at €3.50 plus shipping?

The same chap also offers lots of other stuff in his store including various packs of patterns (A4) as well as a single pattern in various sizes. Good luck ;-)


----------



## Aggrajag (5 Aug 2016)

I've taken the plunge and done the same as gilljc and ordered the pack of 120 all A4. If I fancy doing any bigger I'll scan and re-print but I think 28cm should be fine for the majority of them.

Thanks for putting me onto these designs Bodgerbaz.


----------



## bodgerbaz (5 Aug 2016)

A little tip regarding the adding of lighting.

It can be quite time consuming working out which route to take when bending the wires and the placing of the bulbs to get even lighting. So, having decided that I might make a few of these, and not wanting to go through the same exercise again, I created an A4 copy of each pattern (shhhh) and drew out the bulb placement and wiring route which looks something like the attached.

I hope this may help.

Barry


----------



## Aggrajag (5 Aug 2016)

I used the LED lighting that comes on a roll and you can cut to any length in multiples of three, but I only ran it along the very bottom of the design and let it shine upwards - does this not work well enough or does the extra effort really make it worth doing? (I'm not being critical or funny! I'm genuinely interested and I've not seen your builds in the flesh.)


----------



## bodgerbaz (5 Aug 2016)

Aggrajag":2rddbk0p said:


> I've taken the plunge and done the same as gilljc and ordered the pack of 120 all A4. If I fancy doing any bigger I'll scan and re-print but I think 28cm should be fine for the majority of them.
> 
> Thanks for putting me onto these designs Bodgerbaz.



You are very welcome indeed. I hope you have a lot of fun with them.

I also bought a set of the 120 A4 patterns and just happened to have translated the instructions. If you and Gill would like a copy the instructions translate as :-

120 Motive - Building instructions:

The construction of the flying buttress provides 7 to 11 candlesticks, however, it is not a must. With a little feeling for design can be according to the number taste change. Just as well you can do without wax candles and take an electric lighting set for it. Is not one of specialist, an electrician should be consulted.

For cutting out the Arches is 6mm thick birch plywood recommended. Used to transmit the document to the plywood to best a Pausnadel and tracing paper.

An alternative to this would be the template with a releasable adhesive to glue to the plywood and then auszusägen.

As candlestick should cylindrical, olive-shaped or use ball-like candle holder. For secure attachment of the Candlestick drilled to a 2mm thick hole in the bottom of the Candlestick and in the candlestick levels in the flying buttress. As can man parts with 2mm steel wire in addition to the glues still pinning. That's safer.

As foot at least two are mounted, transverse standing feet or using a wide, slotted with the strength of the candle arch flat wood, where the flying buttress is then glued. But here too own creativity no bounds.

Each motif is available in four different sizes. If you want to have a different size, you can under or [email protected] under Plan Goals eBay make contact, in the Size is everything feasible. We have printed large originals with 5000mm width.

They achieve a slightly different effect when the flying buttress auschneidet twice, the outer contour around cuts, ie one cuts the steps for the candlestick away, behind stuck with transparent paper,
intervening spacer mounts and electric light sandwiched there between. You can also place the candlestick levels the contours of trees cut or Christmas typical structures and behind electrical
Puts light, or a Mini Christmas Lights mounts.

WARNING:
The Arches is not to operate without supervision!


But to be honest, all I did was to copy the original master-pattern to an A4 single-label sheet and stuck it on to my stack of 4 sheets of ply and cut it out. I worked out the lighting route myself and pretty much made it up as I went along.

One thing I *DID* do however, was to add an EXTRA 25mm to the bottom of the pattern to allow for a 25 x 25 mm batten to act as a base and for each 'side' to to glued to.


----------



## bodgerbaz (5 Aug 2016)

Aggrajag":25jmqdtt said:


> I used the LED lighting that comes on a roll and you can cut to any length in multiples of three, but I only ran it along the very bottom of the design and let it shine upwards - does this not work well enough or does the extra effort really make it worth doing? (I'm not being critical or funny! I'm genuinely interested and I've not seen your builds in the flesh.)



I couldn't find anything over here like you described that was shorter than about 5m and was pretty bulky and pretty pricy. So, when I came across the ones I described I was over the moon.

From recollection, the pictures of the ones you posted looked brilliant and I'm sure it will be perfect. If you create a 'pair', with a batten in between to keep the sides apart, try a mock-up and see how it looks? I'm sure it'll look great from memory.


----------



## Aggrajag (5 Aug 2016)

Cheers for all this info Baz, you are a star.

Here's the lights I used, or similar, you can order different LED size and warmth/colour from various sellers, I also found ones with the jack plug connector so I could add an AC power adaptor to them and do away with batteries.

Remember the strips can be cut to any length in multiples of 3 LEDs - you just need to solder two connections to the flexible circuit board/strip wherever you did the previous cut, you don't need to do anything at the other end of the length.

edited to add the link on I forgot!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5M-5050-SMD-3 ... SwARZXo2eN


----------



## Walney Col (5 Aug 2016)

bodgerbaz":l10e6shn said:


> I don't know about you but I can't print anything larger then A4.


Yes you can.  

Bigprint, I use it all the time. https://woodgears.ca/bigprint/

Col.


----------



## Walney Col (5 Aug 2016)

I was wondering how you decided how many LEDs to use Barry. I'm currently working on this:-




It's approx 2ft tall and 2ft wide and I fancy lighting every aperture from inside with pretty dim (or variable brightness) LEDs and was curious as to wether you could used more or less than the full number of LEDs that come in a length. Have you ever tried using less than the full number?

Col.


----------



## gilljc (5 Aug 2016)

Aggrajag, sounds like you have ordered the same pack as I did, I opted for A4 as I thought the size would suit me better, but can enlarge using easyphotoprint or just by enlarging it in sections on my printer, bit fiddly but it works. I ordered a pack of four sets of led lights 20 on a 3.5 foot wire attached to two button batteries, £8.19 for the set, they get pretty good reviews, so will see....
Bodgerbaz, thanks for the translation, it's a big help  and for the wee burst of enthusiasm again =D>


----------



## technium (5 Aug 2016)

Looks good mate, my wife loves these at Christmas bless her.

Do you guys have a link to the 120 packs youve ordered and I will see if the wife is interested.


----------



## Aggrajag (5 Aug 2016)

In the pub and pineappled. Hope this is right: http://vod.ebay.de/vod/FetchOrderDetail ... 9839705005


----------



## technium (5 Aug 2016)

Aggrajag":2tgg4lgi said:


> In the pub and pineappled. Hope this is right: http://vod.ebay.de/vod/FetchOrderDetail ... 9839705005



That link takes me to a login page


----------



## Aggrajag (5 Aug 2016)

You'll need to login to eBay, UK or otherwise.


----------



## technium (5 Aug 2016)

Aggrajag":c91yum5h said:


> You'll need to login to eBay, UK or otherwise.



Logged in and get this error

Sorry , but you are involved either as buyers or as sellers in this transaction . Only the buyer or seller can access this page .

thanks

Colin


----------



## bodgerbaz (6 Aug 2016)

Walney Col":v6ppo508 said:


> I was wondering how you decided how many LEDs to use Barry. I'm currently working on this:-
> 
> It's approx 2ft tall and 2ft wide and I fancy lighting every aperture from inside with pretty dim (or variable brightness) LEDs and was curious as to wether you could used more or less than the full number of LEDs that come in a length. Have you ever tried using less than the full number?
> 
> Col.



I didn't really have to make a decision on how many lights. The mini wire LEDs that I bought only came in two versions. Either 10 LEDs (80 cm long) or 20 LEDs (135 cm long). I didn't think 10 LEDs would be enough so bought the 20 LED one. Incidentally, the distance between each LED is approx 5.5 cm.

Because the wire connecting the LEDs is so fine its easy to bend and loop it to fit fit the shape of your pattern. I help everything in place with spots of glue from a hot-glue gun. It dry quickly but does require some clean-up afterwards because it gets a bit 'stringy'.

I think I mentioned earlier that because I was using very thin ply I had to put a small piece of aluminium tape behind each LED because the light shone through the wood as a pink circle.

Fabulous looking clock by the way. I don't think I'd have the patience to take on anything as monumental as that. The very best of luck with it.


----------



## bodgerbaz (6 Aug 2016)

technium":7vd0i13z said:


> Aggrajag":7vd0i13z said:
> 
> 
> > You'll need to login to eBay, UK or otherwise.
> ...



You can get a set of 120 arches 410mm wide (A3) here http://www.ebay.de/itm/120-verschiedene ... 0670895126 

Or a set of 120 arches 280mm wide (A4) here http://www.ebay.de/itm/120-verschiedene ... 0670894565

The patterns are as follows (_the highlighted ones are in my original posting_) :-

Knieende miners with shaft tool and firs
Miners with swords crest, hammers, fir, chandeliers and Schnitzer and Klöpplerin
Miners with Saxon swords crest and crossed hammers
Miners with crossed hammers and arms with church and Schnitzer and Klöpplerin
*Waldhaus at Christmas time with animals of the forest*
Angel holding candles with spanning trees and rocking horse
Animals in the forest with trees and manger
*Miners with pyramid and Railway*
Holy Family with animals and shepherd
Church with forest and leaping deer and angel
Wild to a manger in the forest
Animals at the manger in the forest
Hunter in forest
Animals with feeding site in the forest
Rest in the forest
Moon rising in the forest
Rut cry in the forest
Hiker in forest
Bruno, the bear
On the prowl at midnight
Cinderella
little brother and little sister
The Wolf and the Seven Young Kids
sleeping Beauty
Mother Hulda
Hans in hapiness
Hansel and Gretel
Little Red Riding Hood
snow white
Wishing Table
Foraging in the forest
Jumping deer
Stags at Forsthaus
Battle of deer
Resting under the moonlight
Idyll at the charcoal kiln
Holy Three Kings
Nativity
Santa Claus is coming
Engelreigen in forest
Waiting at the rack
Before rutting fight
Wild herd in forest
Bambi in the conservation
Futterraufe in a clearing
Holy Night in Bethlehem
Sleigh ride in the forest
Mine in the forest
Wooden wagons in Forestry
Church in the forest
Deer graze in
battue
Forest animals
Deer before Hochstand
Holy Family with Shepherds
Christmas joy
Miners in the shaft
Seiffen church
Walkabout
Windbruch Forest
Gamekeeper and deer
Winter sports in the mountains
Christmas baking
Santa with reindeers
Star over Bethlehem
In the Holy Family
Deer in a clearing
Deer Hunting
Halali after the hunt
Wildfutterung
Wild in the undergrowth
Christmas market at the Frauenkirche
Ice dancers on the lake
So much secrecy
Santa Claus at feeding
Shepherds at the Holy Family
Deer in the deciduous forest
deer hunting
Poachers in the forest
Wildlife at the Heukrippe
Kids on the Christmas market
Children in winter
mess
Santa Claus in the approach
Christ is born
Arriving at the Christkind
Walker observed deer
Lumberjacks while sawing
Gossip in the forest
Waldruhe at dusk
Hirsch at the manger
At the christmas market
Grandchildren with their grandmother
Ski carnival
Santa Claus with animals
On the way to Bethlehem
Deer in Hochwald
Hunter at high status
Mushroom pickers in the forest
Rehfamilie before the village
winter pleasures
Church at Christmas Eve
Life in the village
Praying the Christkind
Angelic choir over Bethlehem
Rival of the forest
Encounter in the forest
Köhler and herbalist
Railway viaduct over the forest
Santa Claus before Waldkirche
Deer in moonlight
love of animals
The star shows the way
Resting deer family
Hunting in the Forest
To build a snowman
Deer at Heuraufe
Feierabend in the shaft
Working in the forest


----------



## bodgerbaz (6 Aug 2016)

Aggrajag":1ecob9gk said:


> Cheers for all this info Baz, you are a star.
> 
> Here's the lights I used, or similar, you can order different LED size and warmth/colour from various sellers, I also found ones with the jack plug connector so I could add an AC power adaptor to them and do away with batteries.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tip. I'll see what I can find ;-)


----------



## bodgerbaz (6 Aug 2016)

gilljc":2yj2c1bz said:


> . . . . Bodgerbaz, thanks for the translation, it's a big help  and for the wee burst of enthusiasm again =D>



You're very welcome Gill. I hope you're pleased with the results.

Barry


----------



## Stanleymonkey (6 Aug 2016)

Outstanding work - they look amazing.


----------



## bodgerbaz (7 Aug 2016)

Stanleymonkey":3uzsq8oy said:


> Outstanding work - they look amazing.



Thank you. They were a lot of fun to make and look much better in the 'flesh'.

I've got orders for two more 'house in the forest' and two more "forest with hiker". So it looks like I won't be cutting the grass for a few days ;-)

Barry


----------



## bodgerbaz (7 Aug 2016)

Aggrajag":1bt1ux57 said:


> Cheers for all this info Baz, you are a star.
> 
> Here's the lights I used, or similar, you can order different LED size and warmth/colour from various sellers, I also found ones with the jack plug connector so I could add an AC power adaptor to them and do away with batteries.
> 
> ...



A 5m LED strip seems to be a pretty good price, especially since they appear to be pretty bright so we may only need a 20cm (or so) strip at the bottom shining upwards. However, presumably every strip will need a 240v - 12v transformer (like below?) and the end will need to be cut off and wired into the LED strip? This is starting to work out to be expensive as these plugs are a few £££ each. How did you wire yours up?

Barry


----------



## Aggrajag (8 Aug 2016)

Hi Baz, sorry for the delay, had a busy weekend.

I bought a batch of similar adaptors to those, each of which came with a free female socket so I just had to run a small strip of 2-core wire between the screws in that socket and each solder-point of the LED. I paid £3.49 each for 5 and have left them switched on for a long while before I risked giving them to anyone just in case they're dodgy/fake CE markings or whatever. The two I've used were fine and emitted negligible heat.

I figured that cost was barely more expensive than batteries plus battery holder, and that people would use it more if they didn't need to keep replacing them.


----------



## Aggrajag (8 Aug 2016)

This was the seller. He's selling the adaptor and female socket separately now.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AC-110-240V-P ... phwJONMgOg


----------



## bodgerbaz (8 Aug 2016)

Thank you for that much appreciated ;-)


----------



## Aggrajag (12 Aug 2016)

Received my 120 templates today, I must say I'm impressed with them, bit of a bargain for 20 Euros although I doubt I'll ever finish more than half a dozen of them!


----------



## bodgerbaz (12 Aug 2016)

Good, I'm glad you like them. I agree that there are lots that I won't cut but its nice to have a choice and you never know when you might have just the pattern for a Christmas gift ;-)


----------



## bodgerbaz (12 Aug 2016)

Aggrajag":3oztezkf said:


> This was the seller. He's selling the adaptor and female socket separately now.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AC-110-240V-P ... phwJONMgOg



Have ordered some plugs and adapters and a 5m LED strip to see what difference it makes, thanks for the links.

If I'm not happy I have lots of other uses for them. Thanks again for the tips and advice.


----------



## Aggrajag (12 Aug 2016)

bodgerbaz":eh1c8dwh said:


> Thanks again for the tips and advice.



And you too Baz.


----------



## gilljc (12 Aug 2016)

Also got my patterns today, well packaged and really pleased with them. Was worried that they might all be Christmas themes, but a really good mix of wildlife and also some really interesting fairy story ones (though the only one I can recognise is Hansel and Gretel. I feel a stint in google translate coming on )
A pity I am just finishing up stuff for a fair tomorrow, but got something to get my teeth into next week, just as soon as I make up my mind which one.....
One more question Baz, do you finish the ply in lacquer, or do you finish it? Before or after cutting? OK maybe that's two questions :roll:


----------



## Aggrajag (12 Aug 2016)

Baz tranlsated them all on page 3 of this thread and from what I can tell they're all in the correct order of delivery.

I simply coat my Schwibbogen with Liberon sealant using a small brush.


----------



## bodgerbaz (12 Aug 2016)

I'm afraid I don't coat any of my plywood work in anything . . . . I only give a couple of coats of danish oil to hardwoods ;-)

I'm happy that you're happy with your purchase Gill.


----------



## Aggrajag (12 Aug 2016)

115 is missing from the list (after Resting deer family) and there's no direct German translation so I've called mine Fleeing pack. The last 5 after that are correct. (Literal was something like Flying pack of wolves which isn't right at all.)


----------



## AES (13 Aug 2016)

Hullo Barry & all,

First, sorry to be so late into this thread, not been too well of late, but anyway, firstly, love your latest Barry, smashing stuff.

Re German translations, I won't pretend to be an expert but I have been having a bash at it for the past 25+ years and do also have a native German (well Swiss actually) lady as a wife, so I can often do at least as well as Google translate does. So if anyone gets really stuck with German, (but not pages and pages of it please - !!!) just send me a PM and I'll be pleased to help.

Before getting a bit ill my wife and I were on the Rhine and Canals (all the way from Basel to Berlin) in late June and would you believe my wife won a quiz with the prize of another river cruise, this time to the Strasbourg Christmas Market later on this year. It's for one person only (but she's promised to take me too - nice eh?) and it's only for 4 days I think, but I'll be looking at some stuff there for sure. Bet it won't be as good as yours though Brian.

In the past I have seen some tree decorations chemically etched from sheet brass and sheet nickel silver and I reckon such could also be done on the scroll saw too. I'll have a closer look when we get to Strasbourg and think about it.

OK, "RAMBLE OFF" switch now found and selected.

Cheers all

AES


----------



## bodgerbaz (14 Aug 2016)

Sorry to hear you haven't been well Andy. I hope you're now feeling more chipper and on the road to recovery.

Those river cruises are brilliant and much better than a sea cruise (in my opinion) as you see so much more. The towns, villages and communities that you pass through is wonderful, and how nice to know you already have another one in the can. Marvellous.

It'll soon be Christmas Market time so almost time to get a few more ideas.

Take care buddy.

Barry


----------

